# Which buck?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here are three bucks I got on camera in the past month but couldn't turn up any of them this past week on the muzzy hunt.
All three are very much different from each other and are very unique in their own way.
Which one do you like the best as is?
and
Which one would you be more excited to see how he turns out next year?

Here's buck #1
I caught him on two different cameras about a mile apart. I'm pretty sure it's the same buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Buck #2


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Buck#3


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

Buck number 1 and buck number 3 is runner up.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd go with the first one, but that is unless #3 showed up first.


----------



## Muleyboy22 (Aug 25, 2016)

All of the above!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm diggin #3


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Although 3 has real character, I think 1 is what I would vote for, I think a lot of potential.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I like three he has some extras that would be cool!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I vote for pie. 


Err, oh yeah...

It would be buck number 2 for me I think. The way he is just kind of squiggly is really unique. As gorgeous as buck 1 is as a typical, he's kind of a cookie cutter 170-180" 4x4. Buck three looks good and heavy with a 4pt frame and some trash and likely scores the most of the three, but idk #2 just turns my crank.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

buck 3


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I like heavy horns...#3


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

# 2


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd take #1 this year and let #2 grow for another season. #3 looks ready for the harvest as well but I already have a buck with trash all over so I'd like something a little more symmetrical.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd shoot #1 now and be searching for #3 next year. In a perfect world I'd let all three of them go another year.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm a trashy kinda guy. Gotta go with 3!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd punch my tag if all of them showed up, but I definitely like the look of #3!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

1 then 3. 3 is the nicest of them all but there is just something about 1 that would look good on a wall


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

What about the forky in the 1st picture? You can't eat the antlers anyhow. JK!! I would have to agree with Jonny, I like the squiggly look of #2. I think that #3 has the most potential to get bigger next year and he's probably the biggest of the 3 this year. It would be cool to see what he turns out to be. Regardless, they are all really nice bucks and I wouldn't hesitate to put my tag on either one of them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

All cool in their own way. I personally like 3, then 1, then 2.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If all 3 of them showed up broadside at the same distance with vitals readily available 3 would be getting the attention.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I like #3, too.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> ....
> Which one do you like the best as is?
> 
> and
> ...


As is, I like #1 the best...really trips my trigger and reminds me of a buck I took many years ago in NE California.

#2 is the one I would like to see the following year, he is funky and cool, and think he might just turn out a bit more funky!8)

All 3 are great lookin' buckies!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

# 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BOOOM (white smoke)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

#2 I like the bend on his front tune good looking buck


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Give me trash #3 for me!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's my take on the three bucks.
IMHO, 
buck #2, looks like it could be the oldest and may be at it's peak. So I would probably shoot it first, if I had the chance.

Buck #1, has the best chance of "net scoring" the highest of the three and could become a 190" buck in a year or two.

Buck #3, has the smallest body of the three and could be only a 3.5 year old buck. He may grow into something real special.

Maybe they will stick around for the rifle hunt.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

I like buck #3 followed by #1


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That makes sense. I kept going back and forth on the age of #2. He looks like he has "old" antlers to me, and maybe a bit more of a Roman nose--but his body didn't look "old". I wouldn't have guessed that #3 had the smallest body, that's interesting.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I wouldn't have guessed that #3 had the smallest body, that's interesting.


Look at their necks. #3 seems to have a pencil neck to me. Which usually reflects a younger buck.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree with you about the age Ridge, in fact #2 has such a large body that it makes me wonder if he's not just PAST his prime a little. Maybe that's where the squiggle is coming from. Those antlers start to do strange things on the down side.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd shoot either one ridge passed. They are all nice, mature bucks-- some might be a touch older or younger.

The camera angle on #3 might be giving a false sense of what he is. And once they stripped the velvet, #2 and #3 will look a lot different. Nice pics.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> I'd shoot either one ridge passed. They are all nice, mature bucks-- some might be a touch older or younger.
> 
> The camera angle on #3 might be giving a false sense of what he is. And once they stripped the velvet, #2 and #3 will look a lot different. Nice pics.


You may be right about the camera angle but that buck(buck #2) should be hard antlered already. I think it's the flash that makes it look like it's still in velvet. I've never seen bucks in velvet, in that area in mid Sept. Buck #3 does look like he's still in velvet. He probably rubbed off within days of that picture.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The pics of #2 and #3 are only 5 days apart, so in the velvet window. I'm sure that you will kill something good this year-- just like you always do. Best of luck!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Look at their necks. #3 seems to have a pencil neck to me. Which usually reflects a younger buck.


I can see that now. I originally thought #1 was the youngest buck, with #3 in the middle. My first impression would have been #1 was a 4 yr old buck, #2 +7, and #3 5 or so. But now I think you are right pegging #3 as the youngest buck, which given how he looks is pretty awesome to imagine him living another 1-3 years and thinking of where he could grow to.

Thanks again for letting us take a peak into your hunting, I really enjoy it.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Love cheaters, love eye guards, buck number three.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a bunch of bachelor bucks at 50 yards opening morning on the ML hunt. 

I used a super precise mathematical method to determine which one to drop the hammer on. It was the one that turned broadside. 8)


-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Number 3 for me. 
I have shot very few with extras.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

All nice bucks, but #3 would be steaks if I had my way. I don't have a mulie bigger than any in the photos, so I would't pass any if given the chance. Love the trash on #3 though.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> All nice bucks, but #3 would be steaks if I had my way. I don't have a mulie bigger than any in the photos, so I would't pass any if given the chance. Love the trash on #3 though.


As hard as you hunt, it's only a matter of time before it all comes together with a big one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Can't shoot if you can't find them. So which ever turns up first gets it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reece_mess16 (Jun 18, 2017)

I like buck three on this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

